# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  MTN contracts are illegal

## Sparks

Do you have a n MTN internet contract? How sure are you that your account is correct? Is there a PSD entry on your account? This entry is illegal and there is no way for MTN to prove those charges. They do not keep record of volume so how do they figure out the amount they are going to charge you? See: http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/s...tract-validity

----------

